#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  23-24 февраля 2013г.

## Kirill M

Дорогие друзья!
Наш драгоценный учитель Лама Йонтен Джамцо вернулся!
А это значит, что в выходные будут медитации!
23.02.13г. - Медититация в центре ''Шамбала'' с 18-00 до 21-00.
 (условие участия 300р.), г. Москва, Марксисская 9, м. Пролетарская или Крестьянская застава.
24.02.13г. - Медитация в центре ''Джонанг'' с 18-00 до 21-00.
 (подношение на Ваше усмотрение), г. Москва, ул. Окружной проезд 16, 2 этаж, комн. 113, м. Партизанская.
www.jonangpa.ru

----------

